# Drive.ai announced a service using SD VAN in TEXAS



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Drive.ai announced yesterday that it will launch a ride-hailing service using autonomous vehicles in Frisco, Texas.
https://qz.com/1271375/driverless-c...ching-a-ride-hailing-service-in-dallas-texas/
*Drive.ai's program will serve limited, fixed routes, with clearly marked vehicles*
To begin with, Drive.ai vehicles will operate only on fixed routes in a limited part of Frisco (a northern suburb of Dallas with 175,000 residents), which boasts wide streets, speed limits of under 45 mph, and an average of 230 sunny days a year. They will connect a Dallas Cowboys facility with two nearby retail and residential centers and be open only to the roughly 10,000 employees or residents of those buildings (for free, at least for the first six-month trial). The vehicles will stop at set pickup points.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

And as soon as it kills someone they will be the first in the state to shut down too.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Drive.ai announced yesterday that it will launch a ride-hailing service using autonomous vehicles in Frisco, Texas.
> https://qz.com/1271375/driverless-c...ching-a-ride-hailing-service-in-dallas-texas/
> *Drive.ai's program will serve limited, fixed routes, with clearly marked vehicles*
> To begin with, Drive.ai vehicles will operate only on fixed routes in a limited part of Frisco (a northern suburb of Dallas with 175,000 residents), which boasts wide streets, speed limits of under 45 mph, and an average of 230 sunny days a year. They will connect a Dallas Cowboys facility with two nearby retail and residential centers and be open only to the roughly 10,000 employees or residents of those buildings (for free, at least for the first six-month trial). The vehicles will stop at set pickup points.


Wait a darn minute. Are you saying there are now two companies driving in traffic on public roads with no one in the driver's seat?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Wait a darn minute. Are you saying there are now two companies driving in traffic on public roads with no one in the driver's seat?


SHOCKING!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

This is how it happens. Slow but sure.
Then one day while you’re waiting for a ping
10 SDC Pass u in a special autonomous designated lane with passengers
and you’re grossing $113 weekly
while still posting:
“The public will never accept SDC”

Followed by News Forum OP: waymo now has a 1 million SDC car fleet leased to uber & Lyft


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> This is how it happens. Slow but sure.
> Then one day while you're waiting for a ping
> 10 SDC Pass u in a special autonomous designated lane with passengers
> and you're grossing $113 weekly
> ...


I have yet to see a poll where people are enthusiastic about sdc's so there is no reason to think this will ever happen but I'm sure the people paying you to push the sdc's at this messageboard will beg to differ but most of us with brains know better.

We've seen sdc's kill people for no reason instead of stopping and we've seen sdc's completely blow through red lights worse than a human would so, yeah, no reason to think these will ever be better than humans and no reason to think that the average human that owns a car will rather have the car drive and risk death more than just driving the car for themselves and ensure they don't die.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to see a poll where people are enthusiastic about sdc's so there is no reason to think this will ever happen but I'm sure the people paying you to push the sdc's at this messageboard will beg to differ but most of us with brains know better.
> 
> We've seen sdc's kill people for no reason instead of stopping and we've seen sdc's completely blow through red lights worse than a human would so, yeah, no reason to think these will ever be better than humans and no reason to think that the average human that owns a car will rather have the car drive and risk death more than just driving the car for themselves and ensure they don't die.


Conversely I've seen plenty of poles that passengers are NOT enthusiastic about uber drivers because of guns and mental defects. Subsequently, We can assume, in the passengers mind, that no uber driver is a step up.

I'm not going to argue the point that technology, advancements and the future will happen no matter what anyone says because

The weathly 
governments 
insurance companies 

Want it, period


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have yet to see a poll where people are enthusiastic about sdc's so there is no reason to think this will ever happen but I'm sure the people paying you to push the sdc's at this messageboard will beg to differ but most of us with brains know better.
> 
> We've seen sdc's kill people for no reason instead of stopping and we've seen sdc's completely blow through red lights worse than a human would so, yeah, no reason to think these will ever be better than humans and no reason to think that the average human that owns a car will rather have the car drive and risk death more than just driving the car for themselves and ensure they don't die.


You're STILL selling that propaganda?

How many times do we have to expose it?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You're STILL selling that propaganda?
> 
> How many times do we have to expose it?


there is no we and the only exposing going on is your lies


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there is no we and the only exposing going on is your lies


The "we" is all of the people who have corrected your "facts", that you just ignore.

Name a single lie. I've said this to you many times now, name one.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Name a single lie. I've said this to you many times now, name one.


This was your newest lie.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/gm-c...-in-san-francisco-emails.264671/#post-4017635



RamzFanz said:


> Not once has a SDC ever killed a person or blown a red light.


https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...rome..69i57.2642j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=waymo+red+light+run

I can be here all night going through your posts and posting all your lies.

It's really comical.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This was your newest lie.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/gm-c...-in-san-francisco-emails.264671/#post-4017635
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter, people may die, many will lose their low wage low skill non employee gigs but the fact is SDC is here, it's growing and will be a game changer in society, period

Stand on your head, SDC is still here and growing
Present all the proof that millions will die, SDC is still here and growing
Show how tens of thousands of former uber drivers will become homeless and commit suicide, SDC is still here and growing
You speak of "lies", awwww, how cute. Real world baby, R E A L W O R L D


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Doesn't matter, people may die, many will lose their low wage low skill non employee gigs but the fact is SDC is here, it's growing and will be a game changer in society, period D


Um... yeah about that...

Maybe, as we all said numerous times, "decades" from now this SDC revolution you speak of will come to pass but there are way too many logistics to iron out for it to happen anytime quickly.

Want proof? Talk to me 1 year from now and let me know how that "Revolution" is coming along


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This was your newest lie.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/gm-c...-in-san-francisco-emails.264671/#post-4017635
> 
> ...


Not a single person has been killed by an SDC. Show me one.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Not a single person has been killed by an SDC. Show me one.


Not sure what's worse, that you're a pathological liar or that you don't realize you are.

It's quite scary.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not sure what's worse, that you're a pathological liar or that you don't realize you are.
> 
> It's quite scary.


More die in their own bath tubes
Long live the continued advancement of SDC
into every single corner of our lives
It's today, it's happening !

Ban the driver car! Ban private car ownership 
Save lives


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not a single person has been killed by an SDC. Show me one.


I think what you meant to say was

None of WAYMO'S SDC's ever killed anyone.

It was the SDC in the Uber program that killed that lady in Arizona


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> I think what you meant to say was
> 
> None of WAYMO'S SDC's ever killed anyone.
> 
> It was the SDC in the Uber program that killed that lady in Arizona


FAKE NEWS
Anyone can produce a video showing anything to stir the low brow pot


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> FAKE NEWS
> Anyone can produce a video showing anything to stir the low brow pot


Sir, you're embarrassing yourself


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Sir, you're embarrassing yourself


Junior, I'm born & raised NYer. We don't embarrass. Period
However we are embarrassed for You


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Junior, I'm born & raised NYer. We don't embarrass. Period
> However we are embarrassed for You


Debate the ideas, sir.

If your argument depends on you trying to discredit me ("we are embarrassed for you") then you have a weak position.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Debate the ideas, sir.
> 
> If your argument depends on you trying to discredit me ("we are embarrassed for you") then you have a weak position.


Nothing to debate. SDC is here and growing.
It will be accepted by the public whether they like it or not, period

Might as well debate the end of electricity

No thank you


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I think what you meant to say was
> 
> None of WAYMO'S SDC's ever killed anyone.
> 
> It was the SDC in the Uber program that killed that lady in Arizona


That's like saying an unplugged vacuum doesn't work.

The car's avoidance system was disabled. Had it not been, it would have reacted to the woman that it detected 6 seconds before the crash. The driver was 100% in charge. It has now been determined she was watching Netflix. This is what humans do, become distracted and kill people.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Nothing to debate. SDC is here and growing.
> It will be accepted by the public whether they like it or not, period
> 
> Might as well debate the end of electricity
> ...


SDCs are here... I'll give you that

However, Growing is contingent on if the public at large accepts it into their lifestyle

You keep saying "oh it's going to hapoen"

But... mass growth hasn't happened yet

To be succinct- I have a ton of reasons why I don't believe that will happen soon. In decades ok but not soon

If and when it happens, whether tomorrow or in 20 years, talk to me then. Ok?

"Whether they like it or not??" Oh man super LOL



RamzFanz said:


> That's like saying an unplugged vacuum doesn't work.
> 
> The car's avoidance system was disabled. Had it not been, it would have reacted to the woman that it detected 6 seconds before the crash. The driver was 100% in charge. It has now been determined she was watching Netflix. This is what humans do, become distracted and kill people.


There was a reason why the avoidance system was shut off. Who's to say it won't be shut off again on future SDCs?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> SDCs are here... I'll give you that
> 
> However, Growing is contingent on if the public at large accepts it into their lifestyle
> 
> ...


It wasn't an SDC by definition. It was a data gathering test vehicle being driven by a human, just like privately owned Tesla's today. Why would they turn off the avoidance system in an actual SDC in service?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> SDCs are here... I'll give you that
> 
> However, Growing is contingent on if the public at large accepts it into their lifestyle
> 
> ...


"_Growing is contingent on if the public at large accepts it into their lifestyle"_
NOPE
PUBLIC HAS ZERO SAY. ITS GOING TO GROW WHETHER WE LIKE IT OR NOT. PERIOD

If they don't like it they can stay home and abandon their jobs.

iheartuber *hates SDC the way Buggy Whip Manufactures HATED Henry Ford*

The only thing new is history Not read.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> "_Growing is contingent on if the public at large accepts it into their lifestyle"_
> NOPE
> PUBLIC HAS ZERO SAY. ITS GOING TO GROW WHETHER WE LIKE IT OR NOT. PERIOD
> 
> ...


Omg you are delusional!!!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

DEE LU SION AL
bwahahahaha!!!

Don't worry, it's not really there. Buy your buggy whip on eBay TODAY!

What's big, orange and has no driver?
Answer : iheartuber morning breakfast drink

Bwahahahaha bwahahahaha


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> DEE LU SION AL
> bwahahahaha!!!
> 
> Don't worry, it's not really there. Buy your buggy whip on eBay TODAY!
> ...


Kindly tell me the real estate development company you work for so I can short the stock

Thanks


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> DEE LU SION AL
> bwahahahaha!!!
> 
> Don't worry, it's not really there. Buy your buggy whip on eBay TODAY!,,,


I looked, there are no buggy whips on eBay! What gives?!

Did you know that Kentucky still has a law on the books that reads as follows (I'm paraphrasing):

_If a car approaches a horse on a road the car must yield and pull over. If the horse won't pass, the car must be shut off. If the horse still won't pass, the car must be covered. If it STILL won't pass, the car must be disassembled and moved past the horse._

I think iheartuber may have had something to do with that law. Wouldn't it have made more sense to give the advantage to the transportation mode that doesn't get scared? Perhaps what was happening is that the legislature of the time had no vision, only understood horses, and refused to believe a worldwide and irreversible change was coming to transportation and they were way behind on their thinking?

Maybe they thought cars would get too hot and no one would clean them? Who knows.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I looked, there are no buggy whips on eBay! What gives?!
> 
> Did you know that Kentucky still has a law on the books that reads as follows (I'm paraphrasing):
> 
> ...


Unlike the greedy monsters who post pro robot propaganda here I know you're just a regular guy. I respect you Ramzfanz

However, the only way we can see who's vision of the future will turn out to be correct is to wait, see what happens, and then talk about it.

So that's what we shall do.

I made the same proposal to the Tonato and he couldn't deal with it. He's MIA now.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Unlike the greedy monsters who post pro robot propaganda here I know you're just a regular guy. I respect you Ramzfanz
> 
> However, the only way we can see who's vision of the future will turn out to be correct is to wait, see what happens, and then talk about it.
> 
> ...


Many of the nay-sayers are MIA too once their unfounded and irrational predictions turned to dust by the unstopping progress of SDCs. Dozens have been silenced by their predictions of 30-50 years before there would be a self-driving car.

I think we've found the middle ground.

However, I don't see how anyone would expect any profit from trying to convince Uber drivers the end is near. We, as a group, are mostly in denial and most couldn't be convinced if they watched an SDC swoop in and pick up their passenger. I don't support most of what Tomato said, I didn't agree with his predictions or attitude, but in fairness, he was put on the defensive right out of the gate. His response was to be aggressive, just like the nay-sayer trolls here who get called out, but at least he was funny at times.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Many of the nay-sayers are MIA too once their unfounded and irrational predictions turned to dust by the unstopping progress of SDCs. Dozens have been silenced by their predictions of 30-50 years before there would be a self-driving car.
> 
> I think we've found the middle ground.
> 
> However, I don't see how anyone would expect any profit from trying to convince Uber drivers the end is near. We, as a group, are mostly in denial and most couldn't be convinced if they watched an SDC swoop in and pick up their passenger. I don't support most of what Tomato said, I didn't agree with his predictions or attitude, but in fairness, he was put on the defensive right out of the gate. His response was to be aggressive, just like the nay-sayer trolls here who get called out, but at least he was funny at times.


To be fair, nothing predicted by either proponents or nay sayers has really come to pass in any real capacity.

There's a lot of potential on either side and little specks but nothing solid (yet)

Example- for all the talk of how "SDCs have hit all their goals ahead of schedule" it's still not even been launched yet beyond a test program.

Example #2- for all this talk about how uber drivers are "walking dead" they're still giving pax rides business as usual. I'm fact, pax have zero idea about SDCs. Am I supppsed to believe that pax are gonna go from zero to robo-lovers within 30 seconds after launch? Come on now...



RamzFanz said:


> Many of the nay-sayers are MIA too once their unfounded and irrational predictions turned to dust by the unstopping progress of SDCs. Dozens have been silenced by their predictions of 30-50 years before there would be a self-driving car.
> 
> I think we've found the middle ground.
> 
> However, I don't see how anyone would expect any profit from trying to convince Uber drivers the end is near. We, as a group, are mostly in denial and most couldn't be convinced if they watched an SDC swoop in and pick up their passenger. I don't support most of what Tomato said, I didn't agree with his predictions or attitude, but in fairness, he was put on the defensive right out of the gate. His response was to be aggressive, just like the nay-sayer trolls here who get called out, but at least he was funny at times.


Also, how many times have we seen tech geeks come up with some tech gizmo they think will be the next big thing only to see it fall flat?

Finally, I think it's safe to say most drivers probably have no plan to still be uber drivers 10 years from now let alone 20 and maybe not even 5 years from now. So if this robo revolution actually happens but well after those years then it may have implications for future Uber drivers but won't mean a lick to anyone on UP today.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Kindly tell me the real estate development company you work for so I can short the stock
> 
> Thanks


Dude, the only "stock" u have is in your soup


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Dude, the only "stock" u have is in your soup


I thought you said you ignored me? You can go back to that now, thanks.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> To be fair, nothing predicted by either proponents or nay sayers has really come to pass in any real capacity.
> 
> There's a lot of potential on either side and little specks but nothing solid (yet)
> 
> ...


Actually, everything predicted by the leading SDC proponents has come to pass well ahead of predictions. I could lay these out one by one for a receptive audience. This is, of course, just technical advances, without real-world proof of concept, as far as we know. However, Waymo has yet to mislead us, and they claim overwhelming acceptance.

Despite irrational claims that Waymo is faking videos and reports, there is no historical or reasonable reason to disbelieve them.

Yes, drivers are fine, for now. The major orders of fleet SDC cars are probably a year or more away from initial delivery considering spin up time and expected issues. They aren't more than a few years away by any realistic measure. My expectation is next year for a mass introduction. By mass, I mean tens of thousands.

How many times have we seen "tech gadgets" fall flat? Many.

How many times have we seen this size of a movement fall flat? Never. Not even close. This is the same as when many corporations and experts were claiming personal computers were coming while all the nay-sayers were claiming they couldn't, times 10.

I remember that debate. I tried to point out that it was inevitable and obvious and already happening.

At this point, almost all of the world's relevant corporations, experts, and observers are predicting and expecting SDC TNCs soon. I'm going to accept their point of view because, in this situation, they've been historically correct and they keep proving it.

I'm not defaulting to authority, I've seen this before, we learn from history.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Actually, everything predicted by the leading SDC proponents has come to pass well ahead of predictions. I could lay these out one by one for a receptive audience. This is, of course, just technical advances, without real-world proof of concept, as far as we know. However, Waymo has yet to mislead us, and they claim overwhelming acceptance.
> 
> Despite irrational claims that Waymo is faking videos and reports, there is no historical or reasonable reason to disbelieve them.
> 
> ...


It's easy to hit predictions ahead of time when your goals are all about stuff you do like develop tech and place an order for cars.

When your next set of goals revolves around the fickle consumer habits of the great unwashed then it becomes harder

Talk to me when that happens

Spoiler alert: it's HARD

Is all this a "revolution"? Well, maybe. But not in the way you think.

I remember in 1998 content providers started audio and video streaming over the internet that was primitive by today's standards and they mostly failed. It took 2 decades before YouTube and Netflix came along to fulfill the dream that those pioneers had back in 1998

So something like that could happen with SDC taxis IF everything goes right. And that's a big if.

Either way I don't see uber drivers of today being as some have called "walking dead" in a decade or two maybe but not anytime soon

If you are still convinced it's gonna blow up sooner rather than later I look forward to reality showing you what's what


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> Actually, everything predicted by the leading SDC proponents has come to pass well ahead of predictions. I could lay these out one by one for a receptive audience. This is, of course, just technical advances, without real-world proof of concept, as far as we know. However, Waymo has yet to mislead us, and they claim overwhelming acceptance.
> 
> Despite irrational claims that Waymo is faking videos and reports, there is no historical or reasonable reason to disbelieve them.
> 
> ...


_"I've seen this before, we learn from history"_
The only thing new in the world is the history you do not know. Quote HST


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> It's easy to hit predictions ahead of time when your goals are all about stuff you do like develop tech and place an order for cars.
> 
> When your next set of goals revolves around the fickle consumer habits of the great unwashed then it becomes harder
> 
> ...


Do you really believe that corporations place orders for 80,000 cars with no idea how they will perform or acceptance?

I mean, I agree, they could be wrong, this worldwide investment of hundreds of billions could be wrong... but do you think it is? Based on what? That they don't have any idea that people will be riding in them and that people are unpredictable?

I'm a simple man and I see this.

Forget that, let's assume they have no idea, will they not react? Will they just close shop on their hundreds of billions of investment because of someone who leaves behind a doggy-food container? Has BO? Are these real situations they can't overcome?

I'm just a driver and I overcome and even profit from them. What makes you think they are that stupid?

Your phone company fails you at least occasionally, yet you still pay them. Same with your internet company. Same with power and water.

The idea that a service has to be perfect is a myth. They just have to be better than what came before.

We have no reason to believe that Waymo isn't better than human driving. None.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> Do you really believe that corporations place orders for 80,000 cars with no idea how they will perform or acceptance?
> 
> I mean, I agree, they could be wrong, this worldwide investment of hundreds of billions could be wrong... but do you think it is? Based on what? That they don't have any idea that people will be riding in them and that people are unpredictable?
> 
> ...


Don't bother, uberdriverfornow will drag out his SOP reply "Enron"

SDC will be to human drivers what Amazon is to retail stores
What the model T was to the horse
What Airbnb is to the hospitality industry
What intelligence is to jocker12
What cell phones are to hard wired
What indoor plumbing was to the outhouse 
What the light bulb was to the gas light
What logic & reason are to iheartuber


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Don't bother, uberdriverfornow will drag out his SOP reply "Enron"
> 
> SDC will be to human drivers what Amazon is to retail stores
> What the model T was to the horse
> ...


Most of those are on my ignore list, but I agree with your analysis.

I'm hoping iheartuber is willing to be reasonable.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> However, Waymo has yet to mislead us, and they claim overwhelming acceptance.
> 
> Despite irrational claims that Waymo is faking videos and reports, there is no historical or reasonable reason to disbelieve them.





RamzFanz said:


> I mean, I agree, they could be wrong, this worldwide investment of hundreds of billions could be wrong... but do you think it is? Based on what? That they don't have any idea that people will be riding in them and that people are unpredictable?


Is getting worse! He's having a breakdown (hallucinations and extreme mood swings or unexplained outbursts)....



RamzFanz said:


> The idea that a service has to be perfect is a myth. They just have to be better than what came before.












"BMW has conducted extensive tests using several fleets of autonomous vehicles, but Robertson says "the technology is not mature right now. The measure of success is how many times the engineer has to get involved. And we're currently sitting at around three times every 1,000 kilometers. Sounds pretty good - however,* that's three times too many. It has to be perfect.*" - https://carbuzz.com/news/bmw-boss-says-self-driving-cars-may-never-be-allowed


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Do you really believe that corporations place orders for 80,000 cars with no idea how they will perform or acceptance?
> 
> I mean, I agree, they could be wrong, this worldwide investment of hundreds of billions could be wrong... but do you think it is? Based on what? That they don't have any idea that people will be riding in them and that people are unpredictable?
> 
> ...


I believe the contract for this order for cars has some kind of clause in there that says if they have to cancel for whatever reason (like super low consumer demand) they can do so (with a fee of course).

I think Waymo has probably prepared themselves for either scenerio



RamzFanz said:


> Most of those are on my ignore list, but I agree with your analysis.
> 
> I'm hoping iheartuber is willing to be reasonable.


RamzFanz just to clarify on what we spoke of before, if six months from now progress in SDC taxis does not result in iPhone-like mania from consumer demand or even is anywhere remotely close to that then you will admit that perhaps you were wrong?



RamzFanz said:


> Do you really believe that corporations place orders for 80,000 cars with no idea how they will perform or acceptance?
> 
> I mean, I agree, they could be wrong, this worldwide investment of hundreds of billions could be wrong... but do you think it is? Based on what? That they don't have any idea that people will be riding in them and that people are unpredictable?
> 
> ...


I answered the first question the rest are too many questions. I can sum them all up this way: yes I believe all that and it's clear that there's nothing I can say to convince you, which is fine.

I'll just wait for reality to convince you


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> Don't bother, uberdriverfornow will drag out his SOP reply "Enron"
> 
> SDC will be to human drivers what Amazon is to retail stores
> What the model T was to the horse
> ...


When you two can show us videos over 15 minutes of length showing sdc's in action without the driving touching the steering wheel at all, then you can assume that the sdc's actually have miles under their belt.

But we know you two have none. And I, unlike you both, and most people at this board, rarely ever see these things driving themselves.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

And technology marches forward past the octogenarian denials of jocker12 iheartuber uberdriverfornow

*Kroger, Nuro to pilot autonomous vehicle grocery delivery*
*







*
*Autonomous vehicles and America's largest supermarket retailer are teaming up to change the future and convenience of grocery shopping.

Kroger and Nuro, an autonomous vehicle startup, announced a partnership Thursday aimed at making grocery delivery accessible and affordable with a pilot test.

*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I believe the contract for this order for cars has some kind of clause in there that says if they have to cancel for whatever reason (like super low consumer demand) they can do so (with a fee of course).
> 
> I think Waymo has probably prepared themselves for either scenerio


The reason is to possibly eat up the government electric car tax incentives. Despite the fact that this is fake news, because the sale didn't happened and the vehicles are not in Waymo's yard, so this is only smoke and mirrors at this point, there is a very important detail about this plan.

" Waymo's deal with Chrysler might have been a bit more strategic than it feels at first glance - not to mention, it might *impact the affordability of electric vehicles for future consumers."*

"The electric vehicle industry is still so youthful and fresh-faced that the federal government has committed to *helping it get off the ground*. As carmakers struggle with profitability due to R&D investments and challenges relating to scale, at least they can dangle a carrot in front of potential buyers: *each new electric vehicle is eligible for a $7,500 tax credit, and that includes hybrid-electrics like the Pacifica plug-in as well.*

According to one expert, *the tax credits were intended to apply to businesses as well,* therefore there's really nothing preventing Waymo - the self driving car unit owned by Google - from applying for the credit on the full fleet, which would result in a $465 million credit on this year's taxes.

Good for Chrysler; good for Waymo; great idea! But here's the rub. The tax credits were designed to be phased out once certain volumes of sales were reached, so *once an automaker reaches 200,000 eligible models sold, the credit begins to evaporate*. So unfortunately for future buyers of Chrysler plug-ins, Waymo just ate up about a third of that, and it appears the 200,000 vehicle cap exists whether or not Chrysler intends to apply for the credit or not.

There's an upside however, according to Genevieve Cullen, president of the Electric Drive Transportation Association, who told Jalopnik that mass orders like Waymo's help fuel economies of scale, meaning the long term benefits of cheaper production will benefit EV buyers in the end anyway. Hopefully by that she means with a cheaper purchase price, since the cost of an electric vehicle has actually been rising since 2012."
https://www.ien.com/product-develop...rysler-fleet-could-come-with-a-465m-tax-break


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> The reason is to possibly eat up the government electric car tax incentives. Despite the fact that this is fake news, because the sale didn't happened and the vehicles are not in Waymo's yard, so this is only smoke and mirrors at this point, there is a very important detail about this plan.
> 
> " Waymo's deal with Chrysler might have been a bit more strategic than it feels at first glance - not to mention, it might *impact the affordability of electric vehicles for future consumers."*
> 
> ...


I thought these cars being planned for Waymo's fleet were hybrids like a Prius is a hybrid. I didn't know they were plug-in hybrids.

Question: where will they get plugged in? Uber drivers who have these kinds of cars plug them in at their houses.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I thought these cars being planned for Waymo's fleet were hybrids like a Prius is a hybrid. I didn't know they were plug-in hybrids.
> 
> Question: where will they get plugged in? Uber drivers who have these kinds of cars plug them in at their houses.


Hahahaha.... The users from the cuckoo's nest will tell you this is not an important detail.

They are here! Uber drivers are scum! It's over! You're not employable! Hahahahaha.... Waymo is the new church, AI is the God and technology is the religion!

Your curiosity makes you an enemy!
(This is how Inquisition brought us where we are today! This is the new history! Like George Orwell's 1984..... wait! They need to Google it! Hahahaha....)


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Hahahaha.... The users from the cuckoo's nest will tell you this is not an important detail.
> 
> They are here! Uber drivers are scum! It's over! You're not employable! Hahahahaha.... Waymo is the new church, AI is the God and technology is the religion!
> 
> ...


If the question is "Where does Waymo plan to House and plug in 20,000 vehicles?" Let me venture to guess how our friends would answer that question:

RamzFanz would say "Good question and to be honest I don't know, but I do know that these are very smart people investing billions of dollars so I'm sure they have a plan"

transporter007 would say: "The fact that you would even ask such a stupid question shows just how stupid you are"

tomatopaste (MIA as of late, most likely because he got banned for posting too many confrontational posts) would say: "Waymo will plug in their vehicles anywhere the Tomato says because the Tomato is always right"


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> View attachment 240171
> 
> 
> "Plug in" bwahahahaha!!!! Go chase the kids off your lawn grandpa


Ok, so they don't "plug in" they drive on top of this disk that charges it. Ok fine. Where do you put the disks? Your house? Bawahahaw!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> When you two can show us videos over 15 minutes of length showing sdc's in action without the driving touching the steering wheel at all, then you can assume that the sdc's actually have miles under their belt.
> 
> But we know you two have none. And I, unlike you both, and most people at this board, rarely ever see these things driving themselves.


Remember when you just wanted a video of self-driving cars on live roads with no drivers and passengers and I gave it to you?

The one you still have yet to admit fulfilled all of your demands?

Ah, the days before goalpost moving, so gratifying.



iheartuber said:


> RamzFanz just to clarify on what we spoke of before, if six months from now progress in SDC taxis does not result in iPhone-like mania from consumer demand or even is anywhere remotely close to that then you will admit that perhaps you were wrong?


That's not what we spoke of. You said they would either not launch or launch to no reception and fail (I'm paraphrasing). I said, we don't need a year, six months will do.

My expectation is they will launch and the 25% of the public that says they want to ride in SDCs will do so which is more than enough market to support them. Within 6 months of that, I expect a much larger number of riders but that depends on areas covered and fleet size.



iheartuber said:


> If the question is "Where does Waymo plan to House and plug in 20,000 vehicles?" Let me venture to guess how our friends would answer that question:
> 
> RamzFanz would say "Good question and to be honest I don't know, but I do know that these are very smart people investing billions of dollars so I'm sure they have a plan"


That IS what I would say. I don't know. There are many ideas out there that make sense but I don't know what they will choose. I do know that they are aware they will need to park, maintain, charge, and clean the vehicles. It's not a secret that these things must be done.



transporter007 said:


> What intelligence is to jocker12


I loled



iheartuber said:


> I believe the contract for this order for cars has some kind of clause in there that says if they have to cancel for whatever reason (like super low consumer demand) they can do so (with a fee of course).
> 
> I think Waymo has probably prepared themselves for either scenerio


You believe or you just imagine? I haven't seen anything of the kind.

I highly doubt the companies involved are retooling their line for an unprotected order.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Remember when you just wanted a video of self-driving cars on live roads with no drivers and passengers and I gave it to you?
> 
> The one you still have yet to admit fulfilled all of your demands?
> 
> ...


Just so we're clear here's exactly what I predict Waymo will do in the next 6 months:

Either not launch at all or launch and face many many problems, including not nearly as much pax enthusiasm as they want/need/predict.

Also, even though this can be fairly called a "fail" they will not close shop right away (even though they probably should LOL). If for no reason other than pure ego they will keep this going as long as they can, bleeding money all the while.

THAT is my prediction.

Also, let's say for the sake of argument 25% of the public takes a ride in one of these. Here's how I see that playing out;

They take one ride, realize its not as reliable as Uber and be like "ok later robots"


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Just so we're clear here's exactly what I predict Waymo will do in the next 6 months:
> 
> Either not launch at all or launch and face many many problems, including not nearly as much pax enthusiasm as they want/need/predict.
> 
> ...


Documented. See you about this in December or, more probable, much sooner.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Documented. See you about this in December or, more probable, much sooner.


Also, let's say for the sake of argument 25% of the public takes a ride in one of these. Here's how I see that playing out;

They take one ride, realize its not as reliable as Uber and be like "ok later robots"


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Also, let's say for the sake of argument 25% of the public takes a ride in one of these. Here's how I see that playing out;
> 
> They take one ride, realize its not as reliable as Uber and be like "ok later robots"


That's a fair point. They probably will be a little confusing at first.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> That's a fair point. They probably will be a little confusing at first.


Do we know what this user was hallucinating about in November 2017?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> That's a fair point. They probably will be a little confusing at first.


Actually what's more realistic is about 10% will use it, hate it, never use it again. The other 10% will be people who want to give it a try but won't get a chance so they will ask their friends how it is and their friend will say "don't bother"

Then there will be a small handful of nerdy/techy people who will use the robot cars a lot, but it will be a super small niche crowd.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Remember when you just wanted a video of self-driving cars on live roads with no drivers and passengers and I gave it to you?
> 
> The one you still have yet to admit fulfilled all of your demands?
> 
> Ah, the days before goalpost moving, so gratifying.


You keep posting the same two promotional vids that never show a sdc on a public road. When you got a real video we'd love to see it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You keep posting the same two promotional vids that never show a sdc on a public road. When you got a real video we'd love to see it.


Public roads, real passengers, no driver.

That's what you asked for and that's what I showed you. Acknowledge this or lose all credibility.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Public roads, real passengers, no driver.
> 
> That's what you asked for and that's what I showed you. Acknowledge this or lose all credibility.


Still waiting for a video over 15 minutes showing the car driving itself with no help from the driver whatsoever. Since there's allegedly been 6,000,000 miles of sdc driving itself you should be able to find one, and it can't be a promotional vid.

I'll wait right here.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s clear, it’s here. USA! USA! USA!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Do you really believe that corporations place orders for 80,000 cars with no idea how they will perform or acceptance?
> 
> I mean, I agree, they could be wrong, this worldwide investment of hundreds of billions could be wrong... but do you think it is? Based on what? That they don't have any idea that people will be riding in them and that people are unpredictable?
> 
> ...


Who ordered 80,000 SDCs?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Who ordered 80,000 SDCs?


The Tomato


----------

